# Specialized Romin/Toupe Size vs. Sit Bone Measurement



## sumadoggie

Hey. I got measured for a Specialized saddle today. I was told my sit bones were 140mm wide and was recommended a 143mm saddle for moderate aero to drops riding. Bought a Romin Expert 143 (which is still in the packaging).

The Specialized Fit Guide: Specialized - Technology seems to reflect that the 143 is the correct choice. 

I'm wondering who here has a Romin (or a Toupe), has gone through the Assometer fitting, how big their ass measured, and how their saddle fits? Was it a good sizing? Would you go bigger? 

It would be great to try the saddles out in the various sizes, but my gf was pissed after my last ride  and I'm trying to figure this out ASAP. 

Cheers!


----------



## roubaix_mover

I was measured by my LBS and they recommended a 143 in the Toupe and a 155 in the Romin Evo. I could never get comfortable in the Toupe so I got the Romin Evo 155. I'll be taking the Romin out for the 1st time, but just sitting on it I think it fits me better. My LBS has a 30-day return policy so I'll be putting it to the test for sure. Hopefully the Romin Evo is the answer because the next one for me to try is the S-Works Chicane.


----------



## afm223

I was measured by my Specialized dealer at 141 and ended up with a 143 Romin Expert. I've put about 700 miles on this saddle and couldn't be happier. The fit seems perfect and I definitely appreciate the wide cutout.


----------



## genux

If you used the "ass-o-meter", the underside will tell you the recommended saddle size based on the sit bone measurements. Here's more information.
















My sit bone measurements put me on 143 for the Toupe, but 155 for the Romin. For what it's worth, the Romin has less "usable real estate" compared to the Toupe, so the 155 is probably at par with the Toupe at 143.

I have the Romin Evo Pro and Romin Evo Expert on my bikes, both in 155. I get more support from them than the 143s, including the stock 143 Riva that came with my bike. The Romin tends to "curve downwards" on the side, making for less useable real estate.

I tried the Toupes for a short while — they're way stiffer than what I can get used to.


----------



## sumadoggie

Wow, that is a good graphic. I'm surprised that LBS didn't have that info on tap considering they're the Specialized rep and the 800lb gorilla in the area. According to that graphic, I'm solidly in the middle of the 168 size range. I'm a-gonna print out that graphic and take it to them today. Thanks!


----------



## wim

sumadoggie said:


> I'm surprised that LBS didn't have that info on tap considering they're the Specialized rep and the 800lb gorilla in the area.


It's possible they chose not to display it. There are knowledgeable people in the business who believe that relating the width of so-called sit-bones to saddle width is more marketing mumbo-jumbo than anything else. Providing customers with numbers does sell saddles, no argument about that.


----------



## sumadoggie

Any info - fully true, fully false or otherwise - put forth with the intent to advertise and sell anything - whether it be Cheerios or politics - is marketing. My junk doesn't care about marketing. My junk doesn't want to be numb. If the tech works, that's all my junk cares about, whether there are one or ten sizes to choose from. Because the LBS is a Specialized rep, it seems that their job is to correctly apply Specialized's marketing to the consumer who wants not-numb-junk. Not-numb-junk seems to be a pretty clear criteria for judging whether this tech when applied correctly works or not. And there seem to be plenty of riders on this and other forums who had numb junk who's junk is now not numb because of Specialized's tech.


----------



## wim

sumadoggie said:


> If the tech works, that's all my junk cares about, whether there are one or ten sizes to choose from.


Well yes, but that's the thing: it's not all that clear that "the tech" is working very well. It all sounds wonderfully logical and impressive. But finding comfort and preventing injury when it comes to saddles is a much more complex undertaking than just referencing so-called sit-bone width to saddle width. Would be nice if it worked—no more trying out a crap-load of saddles before finding the one that works.


----------



## sumadoggie

From a not comprehensive, yet not unmethodical survey of various biking fora it's clear that it does work for a many cyclists who have tried it out and felt like sharing their experience with others. In fact, many users are noting that they need to size up when going from a Toupe to a Romin, just as the Specialized fitting chart indicates. Indeed, of the various cut out saddle manufacturers with product on market now, including Selles Italia, San Marco, SMG, it seems that almost exclusively are the merits of Specialized's Toupe and Romin et al. being lauded. Perhaps this is a modern day viral marketing campaign: fine. My criterion is simple: not-numb-junk. And if a saddle manufacturer correctly markets their product to get it in my hands and that criterion is satisfied, all the better.


----------



## genux

The infographic should also be on the underside of the ass-o-meter device they make. That's how I learned about it — they made me sit on it, they waited a few minutes for the imprint to set, measured the distance, flipped the device, and then pointed me to their saddles.

Lastly, Specialized offers a 30-day guarantee on their saddles. If none of them work for you to your liking, you can return it and get your money back.


----------



## sumadoggie

Thanks for that info. Does the purchase need to be made directly from Specialized's website or can it be a brick and mortar purchase from a dealer?


----------



## genux

All Specialized dealers should honor that. My LBS isn't a full-blown Specialized showroom but they honor that guarantee.


----------



## fretking

I was measured for and rode the 143 Toupe (3 over the course of 5 years). I purchased a 143 Romin as a replacement w/o consulting charts or salespeople. I love it and can't ride the Toupe anymore. Don't know what to make of the chart showing the 155 as proper for me in the Romin. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## sumadoggie

I went back to the store because I just wasn't sure if the guy knew what he was doing when he measured me. I measured myself on the assometer three times and came up with 110 each time. Then I beckoned over a salesperson and had him do it. He came up with 110 as well. As it turns out this translates right in the middle of the range for the Romin 143. BTW - I did turn over the assometer and there on the back was the fitting guide... I haven't put miles on the new saddle yet, but just tooling around the driveway and I can tell immediately that my sit bones have correct and firm purchase on my saddle, unlike the very nice 130mm wide saddle that came on the bike I recently purchased. +1 for any company who can bring useful tech like this to the people. I'll update after I get over the flu and get in a ride.


----------



## heybrady

I was measured at 140mm and went with 155mm Romin. Love it. 

That's all.


----------



## masont

Awesome that Specialized came out with a different chart for the Romin Evo. Sit bone width of 127 here, ride a 155 in the romin, 143 in toupe. I am surprised to see the Phenom listed with the Romins/Oura though, as it's a fairly flat saddle. I prefer the 143 in the Romin.


----------



## ziscwg

masont said:


> Awesome that Specialized came out with a different chart for the Romin Evo. Sit bone width of 127 here, ride a 155 in the romin, 143 in toupe. I am surprised to see the Phenom listed with the Romins/Oura though, as it's a fairly flat saddle. I prefer the 143 in the Romin.


Compared to the Toupe, the Phenom is rather rounded. I have a modified Phenom 143 for mtb and a Toupe 143 for road. I can tell the difference for sure, but not huge.


----------



## masont

ziscwg said:


> Compared to the Toupe, the Phenom is rather rounded. I have a modified Phenom 143 for mtb and a Toupe 143 for road. I can tell the difference for sure, but not huge.


That depends on which toupe you're talking about, and what you mean by rounded. The new toupe pro is a different profile, and while the phenom is rounded at the edge (as it's a MTB saddle meant to be worn with baggies) it's a pretty flat profile across the back.


----------



## sumadoggie

Update: So I ended up with the Romin Expert 143 and it has been a revelation for my butt and my nuts. After weathering an early season flu, I got out for 30mi early this week. Sit bones firmly planted on the saddle; my junk did not go numb in the least; and my chronic hip/psoas issue which flared up horribly an hour into my first few rides on the old saddle did not even make a peep of discomfort. And yesterday I went out for about 44mi tagging along with a much more experience rider with the same results. So my bottom line is that the correctly fitted saddle moved my riding experience from distressing and painful to comfortable and inspiring. And this is my first road bike in decades. I've been on a MTB for the past 20 years and now having the right gear on my new road bike I am finally a happy camper. So for those out there on the fence about whether or not to try out a "correctly fitted" saddle, def try out different width saddles, certainly with a cut out if you prefer as do I and see how it goes. I'm going to put in a shameless plug for Specialized here: go sit on their assometer and then flip it over to see what they recommend! Cheers!


----------



## ozzybmx

A bit of a story here, i got my sitbones measured about 3-4 years ago and the spotty 16yr old shop attendant measured me and fitted me for a 130mm saddle, the specialized saddle became uncomfortable so over the next few years i had swapped all my bikes to 131mm Selle Italia SLR's.

So just recently i tried a mates Romin and it felt pretty good, so i went to the local spech shop and got measured.... 155mm the guys said, "i'll take a Romin Pro", none in stock here but our other shop has, so i went around there and got them to measure me again.... 155mm seat.

My bones measurement was 130mm or 13 on the scale which puts me at the top of the 155mm Romin scale, i was originally fitted and sold a 130mm seat !!!

Ive got quite a skinny ass so don't think because you are not a big unit that your sitbones might be closely spaced. 

BTW i have now changed 3 of my 4 bikes over to 155mm Romin's.... they are sweet seats.


----------



## VKW

I've had both the 143 and 155 Romin Evo. I started with the 143 width and I could feel the inner cutout edges. Then I got a bike fit and was told I needed a 155. After that, I didn't feel discomfort from the cutout edges anymore. It makes sense that if the seat was too narrow, I'd be sitting more where the cutout is and not supported by my seat bones.


----------



## ericm979

I got measured when the Toupe first came out and the shop guy said that I was in the 140 range. I tried an 143 original Toupe and never got on with it. I swapped it for a 130mm and found my perfect saddle. I've since bought a 130mm Toupe Pro for my other bike.

Your sit bones narrow as you lean over. I think that I was more upright on the ass-o-meter than I am on the road bike. My new MTB came with a 143mm Henge, which has a Toupe like shape but a rounded back. It's not too wide for me because I'm in a more upright position on the MTB. Wheh I ride the road bikes no hands and sit upright the 130mm Toupes are suddenly too narrow.


----------



## ozzybmx

ericm979 said:


> Your sit bones narrow as you lean over.


That's interesting. My 2 MTB's and Fatbike are on Romins, i haven't found one for my CX bike yet, its still on a skinny Selle San Marco that came on it... but while its not as comfortable as the Romins, its actually not too bad, though will be changing it when i find another decently priced romin.

So going on what you are saying, i might transfer one of the others over to test as i am way more "leant" over on my CX than the other 3.


----------



## TM-17

ive got a 143 toupe gel. Some days i go numb and end up moving around. Its a comfortable saddle but i feel like i could use some more seat. Im looking at a 153 toupe or Romin. 

Id like to find someone who has the Chicane and see how that feels.


----------

